# wood ID through end grain



## phinds

For those of you who have not used my site for wood ID (shame on you ) here's a smattering of the 3,000+ end grain pics from the anatomy pages. This should show pretty clearly why I keep telling everyone that the end grain can be so useful in doing wood ID:

These are all 1/4" x 1/4" cross sections

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis

Excellent sample specimens Paul. Thank you for doing this. 
Could you please explain 1) how each specimen was prepared, and 2) how they were photographed?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## phinds

V. Kelly Bellis said:


> Excellent sample specimens Paul. Thank you for doing this.
> Could you please explain 1) how each specimen was prepared, and 2) how they were photographed?


Go to my wood ID site. Find any common wood. Find one of the "end grain updates" and click on the link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis

Good job, well done! RE: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_endgrainUPDATE/index.htm
Consider expanding that page's discussion on process to include, camera used, lens, f-stop, and a sidebar on white balance, or a link to a favorite reference. Your website shows you've taken colorspace seriously; e.g., routine monitor calibration, x-rite color checker, etc.,


----------



## phinds

V. Kelly Bellis said:


> Good job, well done! RE: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_endgrainUPDATE/index.htm
> Consider expanding that page's discussion on process to include, camera used, lens, f-stop, and a sidebar on white balance, or a link to a favorite reference. Your website shows you've taken colorspace seriously; e.g., routine monitor calibration, x-rite color checker, etc.,


I use a point and click camera, although admittedly an expensive one that has a particularly good micro-pic capability and an auto white balance. It's the Canon SX40HS which is now long out of date but I believe there newer model, the SX70HS ($400 on Amazon, plus external memory card probably $20) has the same capabilities plus higher resolution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

